# choosing a paprika



## crestwood buck (May 25, 2010)

Guys and gals, I am new to the smoking scene and was wanting your input on what kind of paprika is best to put in my rubs?  Thanks in advance, I have learned tons by reading on the SMF the last several months.


----------



## smoking gun (May 25, 2010)

I'm in crestwood and I use spanish paprika.  : )


----------



## chefrob (May 25, 2010)

i use reg. spanish and a small amount of smoked.


----------



## iso (May 25, 2010)

Make small batches of rub with each kind. Some people prefer spanish, others likes hungarian, I prefer smoked with a touch of hungarian. Within the hungarian variety there are a few sub-varieties.

Rub is different for every person.


----------



## brew (May 26, 2010)

I am a fan of Szeged brand Hungarian paprika.  Great stuff for all types of uses and meats.  Sweet and rich, not hot.  My local grocery store also carries it.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 26, 2010)

Hungarian. I buy Frontier, at the local boutique grocery. About 2 dollars for 4 ounces. It is very good quality IMO.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

I bought some sweet Hungarian at Penze the other day and really liked the quality.

Here's the link to what I bought:

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyspaprika.html


----------



## corn cob (May 26, 2010)

Hungarian and Smoked from Penzey"s works well for me......


----------



## rc1991 (May 26, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> I bought some sweet Hungarian at Penze the other day and really liked the quality.
> 
> Here's the link to what I bought:
> 
> http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyspaprika.html


I just picked some of this up the other day too to try - haven't used it yet but I did use their chipotle which I thought was very good. I never heard of this place before until a co-worker told me about it - there's a location right across from my office in NYC - pretty funny that it was right under my nose all that time - nice selection of stuff.


----------



## shellbellc (May 26, 2010)

I swear by all of Penzy's spices.  I have a smoke paprika from them and a hungarian. 

Try a little of their cinnamon in your next rib rub...just a little because the cinnamon from them is very strong!


----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)

If you're using it in a rub with a lot of other flavours, I don't think it will matter much, what paprika you use. There will be such a mix of flavours that the subtleties of one paprika over another will be lost.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2010)

I like the Hungarian, but have a hard time finding it in bulk!

Anyone have a website where we can order different styles of paprika?


----------



## richoso1 (May 28, 2010)

Here's a link to a place I often buy from http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/.search?results_page=my_results.html&p=paprika

I know they sell it up to a 1 lb. package.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks richoso1....great info! Went out there and bought some paprika!


----------



## micker (May 29, 2010)

It all depends on what I'm making.  In my spice cabinet right now we have a smokey spanish, and both a spicy and a sweet hungarian.  It all depends on what it's going to be used for.  

In rubs for things getting smoke I usually use the spicy hungarian.  The sweet is good with poultry and ham though.  The smokey spanish is used in almost anything that isnt going on the smoker.


----------



## smoking gun (Jun 2, 2010)

Sure them Hungarians make some good paprika, but can you trust em?......... Can you?


----------



## blizz (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anybody tried Moroccan paprika? I can't seem to find Hunky paprika where i am in Canada. My neighbor brought me some to try just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Blizz said:


> Has anybody tried Moroccan paprika? I can't seem to find Hunky paprika where i am in Canada. My neighbor brought me some to try just haven't got around to it yet.


Here's a link to one of my suppliers for paprika, they are reputable and have a great customer service dept. http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/spices/paphngsw.html


----------

